# TV Show for US Expats in China



## TaraTV

Looking for participants for a TV reality show. Candidates should be originally from USA, but living in China, with strong personality and presence. 

Specifically looking for experts in: 
1) Construction
2) Prospecting
3) Fishing
4) Cobra Farming (Venomous Snake Expert)
5) Trucking
6) Diving

For more details you can contact me here through the forum or write me at tharper(AT)austinstreet(DOT)co

Thanks! Tara Harper


----------

